# Minimum Tank Size Help



## nzafi (Apr 22, 2003)

I need to move my piranha in a month to a temporary tank and then will need to move him a second time. I am trying to figure out how I want to do it. I have moved him several times in the passed but want to do whatever is easier and safe for him.

In the past I would move the tank with 80% of the water and the filters kept wet in order to preserve the ecosystem. This is an incredible pain, so I am trying to avoid this. My thoughts were to buy a small temporary tank and place him in that for about 2-3 months until I move into my new apartment, where I will be moving him permanently.

He is a 10-11in Rhom that is currently housed in a 75 gallon tank. I was thinking of moving him to a 40 gallon breeder for the 2-3 month period. I will not be able to do very frequent water changes so I want to make sure the tank size is sufficient to avoid too many water changes (prefer monthly or every 3 weeks).

Any thoughts on the minimum size tank? Would I be able to get away with a 20-30 gallon or should I stick to a 40gallon? Cost is a factor because I am looking to purchase a 120 gallon tank for him and do not want to spend a ton on a temporary tank that I have no intention of keeping.

I have had this guy for 13 years and since he was 4inches. I would hate to lose him in this move so I want to make sure I do it right. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

I dont understand why you need to place him in a smaller tank for 2-3 month prior to moving him. Also moving all that water would be a pain and is completely unnecessary. Just purchase a small rubbermaid container or a 5G bucket from your local hardware store. He is quite capable of being moved in either of those. You dont need to keep you filters running, just make sure the filter media stay wet and plug it back in as soon as possible.

How far away is the move? No point in stressing the fish out any more than you have to. A 40G tank isnt gonna cut it for a fish of this size and you would have to do weekly water changes to keep the ammonia levels down.


----------



## nzafi (Apr 22, 2003)

The move isn't too far away. About a 20-30min drive. By the time I drain the tank, move it and get everything setup at the other house I am sure it will take several hours.

I will just go get a rubbermaid container to put him it for the move. I am guessing the best thing to do is to get a portable power supply so I can keep the heater in the tub with him to make sure the water temperature stays up and maybe put in an air pump just for circulation.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nzafi said:


> I need to move my piranha in a month to a temporary tank and then will need to move him a second time. I am trying to figure out how I want to do it. I have moved him several times in the passed but want to do whatever is easier and safe for him.
> 
> In the past I would move the tank with 80% of the water You dont need to transport the water. Use new water, dechlorinate it and get it to the corrent temp then its good to add the espablished media and fishand the filters kept wet in order to preserve the ecosystem. This is an incredible pain, so I am trying to avoid this. My thoughts were to buy a small temporary tank and place him in that for about 2-3 months until I move into my new apartment, where I will be moving him permanently.
> 
> ...


keep the 75g and him in it. Transport the tank and media but there is no real benifit in transporting the water. Just be sure to adjust its temp, declorinate and transport the media submerged to the new loaction.


----------

